# Garbage find



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I grabbed two good shape coolers for making fog chillers out of the trash on the way in this morning, another wooooohoooo! Every penny saved.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

doh, I've looked, I'm off to go spend 40 bucks :/


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry but I am new to this. but what are the cooler for.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Filling the cooler with ice gets you some mighty cold beer!


Other than that, if one cuts holes on either end of the cooler and attaches a hose to the outside of where the holes are you can shoot fog through it while it has ice in it and cool down your fog so it stays low to the ground (only one method).


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

any directions so I can use this. I have a fogger I bought for cheap last year and I also have a couple coolers I will not be using for my brews. Last year when I used it the fog just kinda floated away and that sucked! Is all you have to do is cut the ends of the cooler and put your fogger in it? Thanks


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

well there's the one I'm going to try:
http://www.shallowvalley.com/fogchiller.html

There's the one this guy based his on:
http://www.ghostsofhalloween.com/projects/fog_chiller/

And here's the whole history on the subject:
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/fogchl_FogChiller69.html

I think from those three links you'll come up with a good one


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Let me know if it works as good as the pictures. Looks like it works sweet and the theory makes sense so I dont see why it wouldnt. I think I will also give it a try anyways. I got some other **** I am working on but this seems relatively quick and easy.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

yeah I'm more inclined for the trashbin/storagebin answer as those are cheaper than coolers. also the metal hose makes much more sense than mesh or pvc because once you get the metal cold it will chill the fog nicely.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I store most of my stuff in those bins anyways so if I can use them in my haunts all the better. I will let you try it first though, and let me know.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey kids I got a little bored today and decided make a fog chiller. I used the concept of using storage bins like shaunathan did and it works great. I ran to Menards and instead of getting the solid metal tubing I purchased the foil dryer vents instead, saved me a few bucks and still works like a charm. Only thing I can add is how important it is to have exit hole way higher than your entering hole. (snicker snicker) The fogger needs to be more elevated than the hole that the fog exits from. Here are a couple pics!!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Great Job!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am kind of stupid when it comes to chillers. What exactly do they do? What is the difference between a fogger and a chiller?


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I asked the same question earlier this week. shaunathan's post a few replies back will tell you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, I see. Thank you. Beer examples are the best. LOL.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

scarface said:


> Hey kids I got a little bored today and decided make a fog chiller. I used the concept of using storage bins like shaunathan did and it works great. I ran to Menards and instead of getting the solid metal tubing I purchased the foil dryer vents instead, saved me a few bucks and still works like a charm. Only thing I can add is how important it is to have exit hole way higher than your entering hole. (snicker snicker) The fogger needs to be more elevated than the hole that the fog exits from. Here are a couple pics!!


What size Fogger is that


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Its just a regular size 1 quart holder. 120v and a 400w heater. Nothing big!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Where do you pick up all this stuff at?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

damn that much fog out of 400 watts Im going to make two tomorrow


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

scarface said:


> Only thing I can add is how important it is to have exit hole way higher than your entering hole. (snicker snicker) The fogger needs to be more elevated than the hole that the fog exits from. Here are a couple pics!!


I'm a little confused by this...you said the EXIT hole needs to be higher..But then you said the fogger needs to be more elevated...Doesn't the fogger go into the ENTERING hole, thus, the ENTERING hole must be higher?

and why does it matter?


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes you are right! Sorry my bad. The fogger, or entering hole needs to be higher than the exit hole. I mixed myself up there.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ahh..I guess this helps the cooler fog flow out easier?


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Thats exactly what it does. I made the mistake cutting the holes level across and it wasnt producing as mucn fog as I wanted. A little patching and recutting and its all good.


----------

